# Performance Dog Food



## Gunssmoke3217 (Feb 12, 2013)

I feed Pro Plan Performance all life stages. 30/20. Any others recommended? Native, exclusive, etc?


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Nutrisource Performance corn free, wheat free, soy free


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I've had really good luck with Dr. Tim's and Red Paw.


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

Diamond Extreme Athlete. 32/25 no corn, wheat, or soy.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

dr. Tim's pursuit! 30/20 or momentum which is higher protein and fat.


----------



## DukDog (Mar 4, 2012)

Dr. Tim's Pursuit. Made the switch about 5 weeks ago.Happy so far.


----------



## Bob Z (Mar 16, 2013)

Dr Tim's Pursuit. Been very happy with it.


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Pro Plan Performance..


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

I have had great results with Kent Feeds Native Level 3 and Level 4. Feeding 10-15 dogs, coats are the best they have been, energy level is great. Had been feeding Enhance Pro Athlete, Eukanuba and Pro Plan. I have yet to see a dog that does not like this food.


----------



## vonglor (Mar 28, 2013)

metalone67 said:


> Diamond Extreme Athlete. 32/25 no corn, wheat, or soy.


I second that vote. 

I switched from Pro Plan to Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete and have had very good results. The stool has been consistent and firm ever since the switch.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

I am trying Pinnacle Grain Free Peak Protein 42% protein/22% Fat. Dogs are diggin' it so far.


----------



## Larry R. Heil (Aug 18, 2005)

outstanding


----------



## Gunssmoke3217 (Feb 12, 2013)

As I stated in my original post I feed Pro Plan performance 30/20. My dog then airs and continues to try and eat acorns. is this telling me she is not getting what she needs?


----------



## JoeOverby (Jan 2, 2010)

Victor's 24/20 has seriously impressed me...they also make a 26/18 and a 30/20...I have fed all 3 and really like them all but the 24/20 hands down has been better for my dogs.


----------



## MIChessies (Sep 7, 2009)

I just changed over to the 30/20 Victor Performance Food. Previously on Euk 30/20 and Wellness Core for older gal. Savings about $30 per month. It comes in 40 lb bag for $41.00 plus tax. Can't beat it!!!


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

Dr. Tim's any formula, Annamaet Extra or Ultra, Precise Endurance. I have long-term experience will all of them. Dr. Tim's does pallet deals which has become rare these days.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

SpinRetriever said:


> Dr. Tim's any formula, Annamaet Extra or Ultra, Precise Endurance. I have long-term experience will all of them. Dr. Tim's does pallet deals which has become rare these days.


What took ya so long?


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Dr. Tim's for over a month now and doing great on the Pursuit


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

I feed my 4 labs Victor Pro All Life Stages & they are doing very well on it. It is sometimes hard to find in certain areas of country. It is a 50 + yr old company out of Texas & all ingredients are from USA farms. You will do your dogs & your pocket book a favor by giving it a try. Check it out on DogFoodadvisor.com


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Victor has been great for my dogs.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

victor 30/20 3.5 cups a day, 2 poops a day with firm but not hard stools, $28 for 40lb bag.

trial season being over till spring may back it down to 26/18


----------



## duk-it (Feb 8, 2012)

Another vote for Dr. Tim's 30/20 Pursuit. Great results since my CBR's been on it, coat's awesome, solid/consistent stool, and his energy/endurance is great.


----------



## GooseDog (Mar 26, 2012)

Recently switched to Loyall Professional 31/20. Both dogs do great on it, firm stools, great coats. Fed up with the inconsistent bags of PPP and frequent price increases. If you have a dealer near you its worth a look.


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

Raymond Little said:


> What took ya so long?


 I was busy closing a deal today but 7 out of 23 is pretty darn good I would say.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

blake_mhoona said:


> trial season being over till spring may back it down to 26/18


the veterinary nutrition experts don't recommend this. It takes 8 weeks to see the full effects of a food change. They state you should just drop back the quantity you feed. FYI


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

I also say Dr. Tim's any formula. I have used Kinesis, Pursuit and Momentum on dogs age 4 months to 5 years. I love it. Coats are wonderful, weight is maintained and energy is awesome!!


----------



## Jkuhn63 (Nov 24, 2010)

I feed Pro Plan and Native #3. My old dog eats well then goes outside to scrounge for rabbit turds for dessert. I wish it was acorns instead, because the after the rabbit turds get digested.....pew.


----------



## Cass (Sep 17, 2013)

Loyall all the way!


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

I switched to Pro plan about two months ago, I really like it so far. My dogs have high energy levels, their coats look great,and all the dogs have solid stools. I have a little yellow bitch that can be a very picky eater and she is eating the Pro Plan without issue. 

I know there are "better" dog foods available but I am working within a budget and so far Pro Plan appears to be for me the best food for the price. 

Regards


----------



## Meagan Alexander (Jul 13, 2011)

I have been feeding Dr. Tim's Momentum to my hounds for more than a month. Good stool, coats, energy.


----------



## kcrumpy9 (Sep 29, 2008)

I was feeding my guy Orijen when he was a pup no issues and then when I switched to their adult formula I couldn't feed enough to keep his weight right, so I switched to Pro Plan Performance 30/20 (more calories). His stool seem fine and his weight has been up. I don't love the ingredients but it works.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Dr. Tims Pursuit. I've fed it about 8 weeks and can see a difference It is considerable more in price compared to my previous feed ,but upon contacting Dr. Tims company they informed me that it will take about %20 less (seems to be accurate to me ). They have the best coat I've ever seen on them and its an all stage formula, so from puppy to senior just one brand takes care of it ,no need to keep 2 or 3 different feeds on hand.

My female is due to whelp any minute now ,and I plan to send a 5# bag of Dr. Tims home with each new pup.


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

shawninthesticks said:


> Dr. Tims Pursuit. I've fed it about 8 weeks and can see a difference It is considerable more in price compared to my previous feed ,but upon contacting Dr. Tims company they informed me that it will take about %20 less (seems to be accurate to me ). They have the best coat I've ever seen on them and its an all stage formula, so from puppy to senior just one brand takes care of it ,no need to keep 2 or 3 different feeds on hand.
> 
> My female is due to whelp any minute now ,and I plan to send a 5# bag of Dr. Tims home with each new pup.


I just googled DR. Tims and found the price to be listed at $77.00 for a 40 pound bag, is this accurate?


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

A team said:


> I just googled DR. Tims and found the price to be listed at $77.00 for a 40 pound bag, is this accurate?


For Momentum it is about $73 on Mr. Chewy but that is a 35/25 and you will feed considerably less than other foods. The upland breeds would benefit most from this one.

Pursuit 30/20 goes for $65 for 44lbs

Kinesis 26/16 goes for $60 for 44lbs.

All those prices are tax free.

I use Pursuit and don't find it anymore expensive than PPP. You will get better results on his base 26/16 food than you will on other performance foods.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

A team said:


> I just googled DR. Tims and found the price to be listed at $77.00 for a 40 pound bag, is this accurate?


Here is where I have been getting it from http://www.chewy.com/s?dept=all&query=dr+tims+&nav-submit-button.x=0&nav-submit-button.y=0

If you sign up for auto ship you get %15 off your 1st order. I was scepical at first, but I have grown to like the idea of a bag of food being on my front porch every 4 weeks. Always free shipping.


----------



## Madluke (Dec 3, 2010)

I went from Taste of Wild to a higher protein- fat content Earthborn Holistic Grain Free 38/20

Reviews were good and dogs like it.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

I feed mine turnips. They didn't like um that much at first but seem to eat them OK now.

Trying to help out in the worst way regards

Bubba


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Dr. Tim's Pursuit. Made the switch about 2 bag ago. Previous Pro plan user for 15 yrs. Much better stools and skinny dog is gaining weight. Happy so far.


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

Bubba said:


> I feed mine turnips. They didn't like um that much at first but seem to eat them OK now.
> 
> Trying to help out in the worst way regards
> 
> Bubba


52,000 dog food threads all about the same thing and I just found this out. I'd never done a search on Turnips. ;-)


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

JoeOverby said:


> Victor's 24/20 has seriously impressed me...they also make a 26/18 and a 30/20...I have fed all 3 and really like them all but the 24/20 hands down has been better for my dogs.


I agree, Exactly as written. 24/20


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm currently giving Victor's 24/20 a try. 
So far so good.
I paid $30 for 40 pounds.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

I feed Loyall Professional Formula and my dogs do very good on it.

Lonnie Spann


----------



## pcarpenter (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm curious if anyone has tried "Blue Buffalo" dog food. 



NO chicken or poultry by-product meals
NO artificial flavors, colors, or preservatives
NO corn, wheat or soy, as they have been linked to allergic reactions in some dogs

Looks good but I'm curious if its just marketing


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

*We feed Precise * and love it (corn / wheat / soy free)
some dogs endurance 30/20 http://precisepet.com/dog-formulas/precise/dry/endurance/
some dogs competition 26/16 http://precisepet.com/dog-formulas/precise/dry/competition/

When using their Puppy formula I actually go with the small / medium breed formula rather than the large breed b/c I like the ingredient ratio and fat/protein content better in that one. http://precisepet.com/dog-formulas/precise/dry/small-and-medium-puppy/


----------



## Jaymo (Jan 13, 2012)

I use "Blue Buffalo Wilderness". I have had no problems with it. It is a little pricey. But you could mix the regular formula with the "Wilderness" to more food that is grain free.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 25, 2003)

Exclusive for me, I've been sold on oit for about 7 years.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

The Brand that doesn't give your dog the squirts is the one you should feed.


----------



## 36bound (Feb 12, 2013)

We've been feeding our lab a premium food made by *Orijen* out of Alberta, Canada. 
Every three-four months we switch between the "6-fish", "Adult" and "Regional Red" forumulas. These are all high protein, moderate fat, low carb blends. This has kept our lab's physical appearance such that we can always see the last rib of his rib cage and his weight has not fluctuated 2 pounds in the last six months. His coat gleams and his muscle tone continually draws attention and compliments.

http://www.orijen.ca/


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

runnindawgz said:


> *We feed Precise * and love it (corn / wheat / soy free)
> some dogs endurance 30/20 http://precisepet.com/dog-formulas/precise/dry/endurance/
> some dogs competition 26/16 http://precisepet.com/dog-formulas/precise/dry/competition/
> 
> When using their Puppy formula I actually go with the small / medium breed formula rather than the large breed b/c I like the ingredient ratio and fat/protein content better in that one. http://precisepet.com/dog-formulas/precise/dry/small-and-medium-puppy/


 Precise is great food.


----------



## Keith Draper (Jun 10, 2009)

I am a faithful supporter of Loyall dog food !!


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Loyall Professional for me also after feeding PPP for over 20 yrs. Very happy with it and spending alot less.


----------



## william halfrich (May 19, 2013)

I bet your retriever gets a lot of attention at the Field trials.


----------



## pcarpenter (Sep 4, 2013)

From Dog Food Advisor Website:

Loyall Dog Food is a *plant-based* kibble using a moderate amount of *poultry by-product meal or lamb meal* as its main sources of animal protein, thus earning the brand *2.5 stars*.
Not recommended.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/loyall-dog-food-dry/


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I looked at your link and PPP is only given 2.5 starts also and you didn't say anything about it not being good and there are a heck of alot more people feeding it. All I know is my dogs look good and perform great on Loyall as well as PPP but for my money I'm feeding Loyall. I think that site is hogwash anyway. I have been running and training hard working dogs for 30 yrs(big running horseback FT bird dogs for 20 of that) and I know what works. Most of the good food we feed our dogs gets low ratings on that site.




pcarpenter said:


> From Dog Food Advisor Website:
> 
> Loyall Dog Food is a *plant-based* kibble using a moderate amount of *poultry by-product meal or lamb meal* as its main sources of animal protein, thus earning the brand *2.5 stars*.
> Not recommended.
> ...


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Those of you feeding Victor and Loyall dog food are your dogs trial dogs, hunting / HRC / AKC hunt test dogs? Are they training 5 out of 7 days? Are they still holding up on this feed? Thanks Dave


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Expensive, but because of my Sadie's ongoing allergy problems I've gone back to a grain-free food...was feeding Euk but I'm now feeding Blue grain-free Wilderness chicken (34/15) and she's looking better and feeling more energetic than she has in months. But, once again, it's expensive as hell...but she's worth it. Could be worse. She could be into jewelry!


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

2labs said:


> Those of you feeding Victor and Loyall dog food are your dogs trial dogs, hunting / HRC / AKC hunt test dogs? Are they training 5 out of 7 days? Are they still holding up on this feed? Thanks Dave


we trained for trials from may till november averaging 4 or 5 days a week although there were a few 6 and 7 days a week in there too and ran 3 trials in september and october. looking at my vet invoices for heartworm pills, my 1.5yo CLM weighed 70, 71, 71, 72, 70 from July-october so yea i'd say he's maintaining weight.

we feed victor 30/20 teal Hi Pro Plus bag. 2 cups in the morning and 2 at night. during the winter we dont train as much and i dont hunt him so he usually gets like 1.5 in the morning and 2 at night. 

preference wise before victor he was on Eukanuba and he was a grazer. now its usually gone in less than 2-3 mins. my moms dog was the same way grazed on a bowl of purina for 2 hours victor is gone in less than 5 mins.

the kibble of the teal bag is a bit smaller. bout the size of a sweet pea. i switched to the red bag once and its kibble is normal sized but my pup had gotten so used to inhaling the small kibble of the 30/20 he threw up the red bag from eating so fast just a heads up


----------



## Madluke (Dec 3, 2010)

I was feeding Earthborn but recently switched to Dr Tim's because of Earthborn's high ash content after reading the food threads on this forum. I feed Dr Tim's Pursuit 30/20 and love the 40 lb bag you can get it in. Seems these days the trend with most dog foods is to provide bags 24 lbs to 30 lbs which doesn't go very far with multiple dogs. This really gets aggravating that they don't offer larger quantity packaging with better pricing. Combined with a can of food I feed my dogs as a topper priced at $2.40 -2.60 a can I feel like I'm being gouged. 

I like supporting my local pet store and Dr Tim's is available from their distributor. However, when I asked them to inquire about special ordering they told me it was only available in 30 lb bags. I don't know why. Thus I went to an on line supplier for the 40 lb bag. I suppose that with all the problems with dog foods over the last several years the industry changes are positive for us all with better quality foods but feel that we are also being taken for a ride when I think of what I'm paying for the food. Hey I've got no problem with the dry food but when I buy cans I feel ripped off. 

No disrespect to the Vetrinarians on this forum but I feel the same way about Vet's with their computer pricing modules,demands for up front money, willingness to let a dog suffer on the floor in their lobby without a credit card payment. I know this topic is taboo and should be for another thread so I apologize in advance to our member Vet's who feel offended and defensive, but feel like we are being over priced by the emotional ties and love we have for our pets. I'm also not trying to say all Vet's are $$$$ driven but many have turned the wheel over to the industry practices which is where my criticisms are directed in the same way the dog food suppliers are taking us for a ride.

So, now that I feel better having ranted a bit, I'm happy with Dr.Tim's and the information gleaned here to make me aware of the brand. There are great Vetrinarians out there as well but you have to look hard IMO as you do when looking for consistency in dog food and pricing.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Madluke said:


> I was feeding Earthborn but recently switched to Dr Tim's because of Earthborn's high ash content after reading the food threads on this forum. I feed Dr Tim's Pursuit 30/20 and love the 40 lb bag you can get it in. Seems these days the trend with most dog foods is to provide bags 24 lbs to 30 lbs which doesn't go very far with multiple dogs. This really gets aggravating that they don't offer larger quantity packaging with better pricing. Combined with a can of food I feed my dogs as a topper priced at $2.40 -2.60 a can I feel like I'm being gouged.
> 
> I like supporting my local pet store and Dr Tim's is available from their distributor. However, when I asked them to inquire about special ordering they told me it was only available in 30 lb bags. I don't know why. Thus I went to an on line supplier for the 40 lb bag. I suppose that with all the problems with dog foods over the last several years the industry changes are positive for us all with better quality foods but feel that we are also being taken for a ride when I think of what I'm paying for the food. Hey I've got no problem with the dry food but when I buy cans I feel ripped off.
> 
> ...


You can get 44 lb bags of Dr. Tim's from a couple of different places.


----------



## Madluke (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks Charles, I believe that is what I have. I love the food and the larger size bags. I also like the Wilderness blend from Blue but 24 lb bags just don't cut it.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Madluke said:


> Thanks Charles, I believe that is what I have. I love the food and the larger size bags. I also like the Wilderness blend from Blue but 24 lb bags just don't cut it.


Can't disagree with the frustration (and cost) of the 24# bags, but it's a great food...not to say there aren't others out there, too, but we've tried them all at one point or another (as many of you have) and so far, Blue is top of the heap for us.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

Madluke said:


> No disrespect to the Vetrinarians on this forum but I feel the same way about Vet's with their computer pricing modules,demands for up front money, willingness to let a dog suffer on the floor in their lobby without a credit card payment. I know this topic is taboo and should be for another thread so I apologize in advance to our member Vet's who feel offended and defensive, but feel like we are being over priced by the emotional ties and love we have for our pets. I'm also not trying to say all Vet's are $$$$ driven but many have turned the wheel over to the industry practices which is where my criticisms are directed in the same way the dog food suppliers are taking us for a ride.
> 
> So, now that I feel better having ranted a bit, I'm happy with Dr.Tim's and the information gleaned here to make me aware of the brand. There are great Vetrinarians out there as well but you have to look hard IMO as you do when looking for consistency in dog food and pricing.



i guess thats why i enjoy living in a small town (small compared to NJ). vets arent like that around here or my hometown in SW arkansas. they will go beyond the call of duty. lots of no charge check ups and pay plans if you need it


move below the mason dixon line and i'll bet you'll see a difference!


----------

